# To change that seems a natural oak?



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal Horquetos!

I think so far I have shown you only forks of oak, and I thought, why not present them with a natural fork of oak? just for a change (lol)

Well, here it is ... lol

I hope you enjoy it.


































Saludos cordiales amigos!
Chepo


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Que tal Horquetos!
> 
> I think so far I have shown you only forks of oak, and I thought, why not present them with a natural fork of oak? just for a change (lol)
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a thing of beauty!







Makes my Oak fork look like something confiscated from a prisoner!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

You make beautiful slingshots.
Martin.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW, just wow !


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

A very nice piece indeed {:^)

Take care
- Tony -


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

that is a perfect beauty!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Your talent for bringing out the beauty of wood amazes me Martin. -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That may very well be the most lovely natural fork I've ever seen!!! I am impressed by what you did with the symmetry of the throat and forks. If you ever feel the need to trade that one with someone ...... I'm available.... PM me!!!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> That may very well be the most lovely natural fork I've ever seen!!! I am impressed by what you did with the symmetry of the throat and forks. If you ever feel the need to trade that one with someone ...... I'm available.... PM me!!!!


Lol let's start a bidding war? I'll start at £25, plus however much it costs to ship it to my door...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> That may very well be the most lovely natural fork I've ever seen!!! I am impressed by what you did with the symmetry of the throat and forks. If you ever feel the need to trade that one with someone ...... I'm available.... PM me!!!!


Lol let's start a bidding war? I'll start at £25, plus however much it costs to ship it to my door...








[/quote]

Cut it out Sam







..... and here I thought you were my friend!!!!







I know, I know "All is fair in love and slingshot nabing!"


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful shooter...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

handsome


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Another beauty. I love it!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

it has a whispering eye! hahah, it really looks like an eye though







good job


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

A truly gorgeous resortera! They don't get any better than that!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy halagadores sus comentarios, muchas gracias, caray! esto del idioma me priva de ser más generoso en mis respuestas, tengo que usar el traductor de la red y no siempre tiene el sentido que le quería dar a mi respuesta. perdonen ustedes.

Perry y Sam tengo muy en cuenta sus peticiones, me da enorme gusto que les guste mi trabajo.

Gracias a todos.

Very flattering comments, thank you very much, man! language that deprives me of being more generous with my answers, I have to use the translator of the network and does not always have the sense that he wanted to give my response. forgive you.

Sam and Perry I have in mind your requests, it gives me enormous pleasure that you like my work.

Thank you all.


Chepo


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Chepo69,
I am in love with your oak naturals


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias tocayo!

Es muy agradable y satisfactorio ver que a gente de cualquier parte del mundo les gusten mis horquetas.

It is very pleasant and satisfying to see people from all over the world like my forks


Chepo


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo:
Nice work and fantastic pictures, I never seen these pictures before, but it looks like you really know how to work the wood and later the camera. Keep it up men

Chale Chepo, buen trabajo con la madera y la camara, de veras se ve que trabajas bien la madera y luego la lente. Eso es mi chingon.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias Xidoo!

Es grato ver que ya estás aquí en este foro. y pronto espero ver tu primer creación. una de mezquite para acrecentar mi angurria.

It is gratifying to see that you're here in this forum. and soon I hope to see your first creation. a mesquite to increase my angurria (burning desire).


Chepo


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Muchas gracias Xidoo!
> 
> Es grato ver que ya estás aquí en este foro. y pronto espero ver tu primer creación. una de mezquite para acrecentar mi angurria.
> 
> ...


Pues te las pelas, porque la primera sera de Huizache. Jajajaja. Eso si, esta en proceso...

Too bad, the first one will be made out of Huizache. Hahahaha. It is already in progress. ...
Xidoo,


----------

